# Question about Beak



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello
I want to ask if my budgie is sick. I'm asking because I can see something white on beak and cere.

It is Knemidocoptiasis ?

Photos in attachment.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It appears your budgie has Scaly Mites.
Have you taken it to an Avian Vet?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies
> It appears your budgie has Scaly Mites.
> Have you taken it to an Avian Vet?
> *


No. I have this bird for a week, and I thought his beak is dirty. But today I realised that something is wrong so I asked here.

Here's two additional photos:


















Should I go to the vet tomorrow with this ?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes, you definitely should. Scaly face mites can get much, much worse and this is already a fairly serious case.


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Ok. I will bring him to the vet tomorrow, and post result here.

I also want to ask about another bird. It is Scaly face too or it is healthy ?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If these 2 birds live together they will both need treatment.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your birds are adorable and yes, that is scaley face mites. If both birds live in the same cage or even the same room, both birds will need treatment, as stated above. 

Scaley mites are very contagious between birds; this is why they both need treatment. While you're waiting for the vet visit, be sure to clean their cage thoroughly as well as throw out any fabric or rope toys, as the mites could burrow in there and hide. As for wooden and metal and hard plastic toys, take them out of the cage and clean them with boiling water and vinegar to disinfect them. You'll have to keep things very clean  

Once your budgies have the treatment (the veterinarian should prescribe a medicine called Ivermectin, it's applied in one drop between the wings), they should start feeling better in a few weeks. 

Let us know how things go! :fingerx: 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Actually the green bird died two months ago due to old age. So they don't live together. I just asked if he had scaly face mites.

About white-blue bird. I was at the vet today, and he confirmed scaly face mites. 
He applied some kind of ointment on the beak, and cere. I need visit him again next week, and in two weeks, to repeat this.

Hope everything will be ok with my bird.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was the vet an Avian Vet?

The best way to get rid of scaly mites is to use a Spot-On Treatment of Ivermectin or Scatt. 
Ointments are not generally used by Avian Vets.

While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with an exotic or regular veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s).

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

*


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

I want to report how it looks today.
This is clinic for animals. I have only 1 km from home to vet. Actually in my city is winter, and I don't want to travel with bird far away. I called before arriving if I can come with a parrot, and they told me yes.

My bird is after 3 visits.
-10.12.2018
-17.12.2018
-23.12.2018

On the last visit there was another vet. He also applied medicine on skin on the back of the neck. Previous vet only applied medicine on beak. In New Year I have one more visit. Vet will decide what to do next if needed.
He told me the name of this medicine, but I forgot hmy:

Here are some photo from today:

























What do you think ?

I also want to ask when can I buy second bird ? Because this bird is alone, and I want to buy him companion. I wanted to do this earlier but due to mites I couldn't. Please help.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It would be helpful to know the medication name. Did you get a receipt from the vet office that might have that information? It doesn’t look like much improvement has happened. I’m guessing because the first vet used the wrong treatment. 

As FaeryBee had mentioned, the standard treatment and most effective for Scaly Face mites is Ivermectin. I’ve never heard of it in ointment form. Ivermectin is probably what the second vet used on the skin between the shoulders. If your next appointment is only a week after the last application, it’s too soon to see if another application is needed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The budgie may need another "spot-on" treatment of either ivermectin or Scatt applied by your veterinarian. However, there should be at least two full weeks after the first treatment of the spot-on medication to determine if another is needed.

I would not recommend you get another budgie for at least 6 months. Take that time to really get to know this budgie and bond with it.
What is your budgie's name?

You need to be sure the bird is completely healthy before bringing another budgie into the picture.

Not all budgies "need" a friend. Many budgies are quite happy as solo birds.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Because of the damage done to beak and skin on cere, it will take a while to see major improvement but Iver will eliminate this parasite so the skin and beak can repair itself.
Be patient with the treatment and in the meantime focus on working with him in taming.


----------



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi
Here's the photo from yesterday:















I think it is better. 
He's healthy now or shoud I go to the vet again ?


----------

